# All Slavic languages: woman, man, child, people



## Denitsa.Br

Let's play an interesting slavic game.  
You'll write the word's meaning in your native slavic language (+ the slavic languages you know):

*woman,man,child,people *

Belarussian: 
Bosnian: 
*Bulgarian: жена,мъж,дете,хора*
Croatian: 
Czech: muž,žena,dítě,lidé
Macedonian: жена,маж,дете,луѓе
Polish: 
Russian: 
Serbian: 
Slovak: 
Slovene: 
Ukrainian: 

Add.


----------



## *cat*

Denitsa.Br said:


> *woman,man,child,people *
> 
> Belarussian:
> Bosnian:
> *Bulgarian: жена,мъж,дете,хора*
> Croatian:
> Czech: muž,žena,dítě,lidé
> Macedonian: жена,маж,дете,луѓе
> Polish:
> Russian:
> Serbian:
> Slovak:
> Slovene: ženska, moški, otrok, ljudje
> Ukrainian:



Added Slovene.


----------



## Orlin

Denitsa.Br said:


> Let's play an interesting slavic game.
> You'll write the word's meaning in your native slavic language (+ the slavic languages you know):
> 
> *woman,man,child,people *
> 
> Belarussian:
> Bosnian: =Croatian? (yat reflex?)
> *Bulgarian: жена, мъж, дете, хора*
> Croatian: žena, muškarac, dijete, ljudi
> Czech: žena, muž, dítě, lidé
> Macedonian: жена, маж, дете,луѓе
> Polish:
> Russian:
> Serbian: žena, muškarac, dete, ljudi
> Slovak:
> Slovene: ženska, moški, otrok, ljudje
> 
> Ukrainian:
> 
> Add.


 
+Serbian&Croatian


----------



## Azori

Denitsa.Br said:


> *woman, man, child, people*
> 
> Belarussian:
> Bosnian:
> Bulgarian: жена, мъж, дете, хора
> Croatian: žena, muškarac, dijete, ljudi
> Czech: žena, muž, dítě, lidé
> Macedonian: жена, маж, дете, луѓе
> Polish:
> Russian:
> Serbian: žena, muškarac, dete, ljudi
> Slovak: žena, muž, dieťa, ľudia
> Slovene: ženska, moški, otrok, ljudje
> Ukrainian:


Added Slovak.


----------



## Awwal12

Belarussian:
Bosnian:
*Bulgarian: жена,мъж,дете,хора*
Croatian: muškarac, žena, dijete, ljudi
Czech: muž, žena, dítě, lidé
Macedonian: жена, маж, дете, луѓе
Polish:
Russian: женщина, мужчина, ребёнок, люди
Serbian: muškarac, žena, dete, ljudi
Slovak: žena, muž, dieťa, ľudia
Slovene: ženska, moški, otrok, ljudje
Ukrainian: 

The Russian variants were added, according to initial order of words (by the way, you terribly mixed it up ).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

I corrected the word order, so it's the same for all languages:

Belarussian:
Bosnian:
Bulgarian: жена, мъж, дете, хора
Croatian: žena, muškarac, dijete, ljudi
Czech: žena, muž, dítě, lidé
Macedonian: жена, маж, дете, луѓе
Polish:
Russian: женщина, мужчина, ребёнок, люди
Serbian: žena, muškarac, dete, ljudi
Slovak: žena, muž, dieťa, ľudia
Slovene: ženska, moški, otrok, ljudje
Ukrainian:


----------



## NotNow

TriglavNationalPark said:


> I corrected the word order, so it's the same for all languages:
> 
> Belarussian:
> Bosnian:
> Bulgarian: жена, мъж, дете, хора
> Croatian: žena, muškarac, dijete, ljudi
> Czech: žena, muž, dítě, lidé
> Macedonian: жена, маж, дете, луѓе
> Polish: kobieta, mężczyzna, dziecko, ludzie
> Russian: женщина, мужчина, ребёнок, люди
> Serbian: žena, muškarac, dete, ljudi
> Slovak: žena, muž, dieťa, ľudia
> Slovene: ženska, moški, otrok, ljudje
> Ukrainian:


 
Added Polish


----------



## Ceca90

Belarussian:
Bosnian: žena, muškarac, dete, ljudi
Bulgarian: жена, мъж, дете, хора
Croatian: žena, muškarac, dijete, ljudi
Czech: žena, muž, dítě, lidé
Macedonian: жена, маж, дете, луѓе
Polish: kobieta, mężczyzna, dziecko, ludzie
Russian: женщина, мужчина, ребёнок, люди
Serbian: жена, мушкарац, дете, људи
Slovak: žena, muž, dieťa, ľudia
Slovene: ženska, moški, otrok, ljudje
Ukrainian:

Added Bosnian, corrected Serbian


----------



## Orlin

Ceca90 said:


> Belarussian:
> Bosnian: žena, muškarac, dete, ljudi
> Bulgarian: жена, мъж, дете, хора
> Croatian: žena, muškarac, dijete, ljudi
> Czech: žena, muž, dítě, lidé
> Macedonian: жена, маж, дете, луѓе
> Polish: kobieta, mężczyzna, dziecko, ludzie
> Russian: женщина, мужчина, ребёнок, люди
> Serbian: жена, мушкарац, дете, људи
> Slovak: žena, muž, dieťa, ľudia
> Slovene: ženska, moški, otrok, ljudje
> Ukrainian:
> 
> Added Bosnian, corrected Serbian


 
Ceca90, koliko ja znam, srpski se piše i latinicom, zato i moja varijanta (u postu br. 3) mora takođe biti pravilan srpski.


----------



## Duya

Ceca90 said:


> Belarussian:
> Bosnian: žena, muškarac, dijete, ljudi
> Bulgarian: жена, мъж, дете, хора
> Croatian: žena, muškarac, dijete, ljudi
> Czech: žena, muž, dítě, lidé
> Macedonian: жена, маж, дете, луѓе
> Polish: kobieta, mężczyzna, dziecko, ludzie
> Russian: женщина, мужчина, ребёнок, люди
> Serbian: жена, мушкарац, дете, људи
> Slovak: žena, muž, dieťa, ľudia
> Slovene: ženska, moški, otrok, ljudje
> Ukrainian:



Bosnian is ijekavian.


----------



## Ceca90

Pa ćirilica je zvanično pismo Srbije zato sam ispravila. Stranci kad hoce da uče srpski oni uče ćirlicu...


----------



## ectuohy

Belarussian:жанчына, мужчына, дзіця, людзі
Bosnian: žena, muškarac, dete, ljudi
Bulgarian: жена, мъж, дете, хора
Croatian: žena, muškarac, dijete, ljudi
Czech: žena, muž, dítě, lidé
Macedonian: жена, маж, дете, луѓе
Polish: kobieta, mężczyzna, dziecko, ludzie
Russian: женщина, мужчина, ребёнок, люди
Serbian: жена, мушкарац, дете, људи
Slovak: žena, muž, dieťa, ľudia
Slovene: ženska, moški, otrok, ljudje
Ukrainian: жінка, чоловік, дитина, люді

added Belarusian, Ukrainian


----------



## xpictianoc

It could be interested for you. First catholic Bible translation used word "mężyna"(woman), and "mąż" (man). Still in use is word "niewiasta" (woman) which in old polish language means "(woman) who doesn't know". If you want to know more about the term "kobieta" here you can find more information
http://verte.art.pl/mysl/opochodzeniuizmianie/


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

xpictianoc said:


> First catholic Bible translation used word "mężyna"(woman), and "mąż" (man). Still in use is word "niewiasta" (woman) which in old polish language means "(woman) who doesn't know".


 
Slovenian:

*nevesta* = bride (*ženin* = groom)

*možina* = large, strong man (or a type of flower)


----------



## miyamoto.musashi

How about this in all Slavic and Scandinavian languages?...... I ask because Icelandic resembles the Slavics a little bit. Kona (woman); maður (man)... not so different.

1. Man  2. Men  3. Woman  4. Women  5. Boy  6. Boys  7. Girl  8. Girls  9. Child  10. Children?
Mod note:
Please do not answer the question about Scandinavian languages - this after all is the Slavic forum.


----------



## slavic_one

Belarussian: 
Bosnian: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. momak 6. momci 7. djevojka 8. djevojke 9. dijete 10. djeca
Bulgarian: 
Croatian: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. dečko 6. dečki 7. djevojka 8. djevojke 9. dijete 10. djeca
Czech: 1. muž / člověk 2. muži / lidé 3. žena 4. ženy 5. chlap 6. chlapi 7. holka 8. holky 9. dítě 10. děti
Macedonian: 
Polish: 1. mężczyzna / człowiek 2. mężczyźni / ludzie 3. kobieta 4. kobiety 5. chłopiec 6. chłopcy 7. dziewczyna 8. dziewczyny 9. dziecko 10. dzieci
Russian: 1. мужчина / человек 2. мужчины / люди 3. женщина 4. женщины 5. парень 6. парни 7. девушка 8. девушки 9. ребенок 10. ребята
Serbian: 1. muškarac / čovek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. momak 6. momci 7. devojka 8. devojke 9. dete 10. deca
Slovak: 1. muž / človek 2. muži / ľudia 3. žena 4. ženy 5. chlap 6. chlapi 7. dievka 8. dievčatá 9. dieťa 10. deti
Slovene: 
Ukrainian:


----------



## Orlin

slavic_one said:


> Belarussian:
> Bosnian: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. momak 6. momci 7. djevojka 8. djevojke 9. dijete 10. djeca
> Bulgarian: 1. мъж/ човек 2. мъже/ хора* 3. жена 4. жени 5. момче 6. момчета 7. момиче 8. момичета 9. дете 10. деца
> Croatian: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. dečko 6. dečki 7. djevojka 8. djevojke 9. dijete 10. djeca
> Czech: 1. muž / člověk 2. muži / lidé 3. žena 4. ženy 5. chlap 6. chlapi 7. holka 8. holky 9. dítě 10. děti
> Macedonian:
> Polish: 1. mężczyzna / człowiek 2. mężczyźni / ludzie 3. kobieta 4. kobiety 5. chłopiec 6. chłopcy 7. dziewczyna 8. dziewczyny 9. dziecko 10. dzieci
> Russian: 1. мужчина / человек 2. мужчины / люди 3. женщина 4. женщины 5. парень 6. парни 7. девушка 8. девушки 9. ребенок 10. ребята
> Serbian: 1. muškarac / čovek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. momak 6. momci 7. devojka 8. devojke 9. dete 10. deca
> Slovak: 1. muž / človek 2. muži / ľudia 3. žena 4. ženy 5. chlap 6. chlapi 7. dievka 8. dievčatá 9. dieťa 10. deti
> Slovene:
> Ukrainian:


 
+Bulgarian
*This form is used when it is preceded by "много" (many) or quantity is not indicated at all. If quantity is shown by a number or by "няколко" (some, several), души (stressed on the 1st syllable) is used - i. e. 10 души, няколко души.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Added Slovenian (note that Slovenian has both the dual and the plural where the others have the plural; the dual is a fully fledged grammatical number in Slovenian):



slavic_one said:


> Belarussian:
> Bosnian: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. momak 6. momci 7. djevojka 8. djevojke 9. dijete 10. djeca
> Bulgarian: 1. мъж/ човек 2. мъже/ хора 3. жена 4. жени 5. момче 6. момчета 7. момиче 8. момичета 9. дете 10. деца
> 
> Croatian: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. dečko 6. dečki 7. djevojka 8. djevojke 9. dijete 10. djeca
> Czech: 1. muž / člověk 2. muži / lidé 3. žena 4. ženy 5. chlap 6. chlapi 7. holka 8. holky 9. dítě 10. děti
> Macedonian:
> Polish: 1. mężczyzna / człowiek 2. mężczyźni / ludzie 3. kobieta 4. kobiety 5. chłopiec 6. chłopcy 7. dziewczyna 8. dziewczyny 9. dziecko 10. dzieci
> Russian: 1. мужчина / человек 2. мужчины / люди 3. женщина 4. женщины 5. парень 6. парни 7. девушка 8. девушки 9. ребенок 10. ребята
> Serbian: 1. muškarac / čovek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. momak 6. momci 7. devojka 8. devojke 9. dete 10. deca
> Slovak: 1. muž / človek 2. muži / ľudia 3. žena 4. ženy 5. chlap 6. chlapi 7. dievka 8. dievčatá 9. dieťa 10. deti
> Slovene: 1. moški / človek 2. moška / človeka (dual), moški / ljudje (plural) 3. ženska 4. ženski (dual), ženske (plural) 5. fant 6. fanta (dual), fantje (plural) 7. punca / deklica 8. punci / deklici (dual), punce / deklice (plural) 9. otrok, 10. otroka (dual), otroci (plural)
> Ukrainian:


----------



## Azori

Belarussian:
Bosnian: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. momak 6. momci 7. djevojka 8. djevojke 9. dijete 10. djeca
Bulgarian: 1. мъж/ човек 2. мъже/ хора 3. жена 4. жени 5. момче 6. момчета 7. момиче 8. момичета 9. дете 10. деца
Croatian: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. dečko 6. dečki 7. djevojka 8. djevojke 9. dijete 10. djeca
Czech: 1. muž, chlap / člověk 2. muži, chlapi / lidé 3. žena 4. ženy 5. chlapec, kluk 6. chlapci, kluci 7. děvče, dívka, holka 8. děvčata, dívky, holky 9. dítě 10. děti
Macedonian:
Polish: 1. mężczyzna / człowiek 2. mężczyźni / ludzie 3. kobieta 4. kobiety 5. chłopiec 6. chłopcy 7. dziewczyna 8. dziewczyny 9. dziecko 10. dzieci
Russian: 1. мужчина / человек 2. мужчины / люди 3. женщина 4. женщины 5. парень 6. парни 7. девушка 8. девушки 9. ребенок 10. ребята
Serbian: 1. muškarac / čovek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. momak 6. momci 7. devojka 8. devojke 9. dete 10. deca
Slovak: 1. muž, chlap / človek 2. muži, chlapi / ľudia 3. žena 4. ženy 5. chlapec 6. chlapci 7. dievča, dievka 8. dievčatá, dievky 9. dieťa 10. deti
Slovene: 1. moški / človek 2. moška / človeka (dual), moški / ljudje (plural) 3. ženska 4. ženski (dual), ženske (plural) 5. fant 6. fanta (dual), fantje (plural) 7. punca / deklica 8. punci / deklici (dual), punce / deklice (plural) 9. otrok, 10. otroka (dual), otroci (plural)
Ukrainian:

Corrected and added: Slovak and Czech, numbers 1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8.


----------



## slavic_one

lior neith said:


> Corrected and added: Slovak and Czech, numbers 1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8.



Well for BCS there are also more words for 5, 6, 7, 8, some depending on age and some just other words for same: d(j)ečak; d(j)ečaci; d(j)evojčica / cura; d(j)evojčice / cure;
but I gave only one word (maybe most common or most literal) for every language and I didn't take "boy" and "girl" as a "little boy/girl" but also as a bit older. (but every correction is welcome, especially from natives)


----------



## Azori

slavic_one said:


> Well for BCS there are also more words for 5, 6, 7, 8, some depending on age and some just other words for same: d(j)ečak; d(j)ečaci; d(j)evojčica / cura; d(j)evojčice / cure; but I gave only one word (maybe most common or most literal) for every language and I didn't take "boy" and "girl" as a "little boy/girl" but also as a bit older. (but every correction is welcome, especially from natives)


The words you provided for Slovak and Czech actually_ weren't_ the most common nor literal, for example "dievka" in Slovak is far less common than "dievča" (which is the standard translation by the way). And your translations of "boy" were completely wrong as well.


----------



## slavic_one

Boy môže znamenať to samé ako guy, tak prečo by nemohlo byť chlap? Nemusí boy byť iba malý chlapec.


----------



## Azori

slavic_one said:


> Boy môže znamenať to samé isté ako guy, tak prečo by nemohlo byť chlap? Nemusí boy Boy nemusí byť iba malý chlapec.


Samé is a Czech word. The word order in the second sentence just isn't acceptable.

In Slovak, the word "chlap" is used solely for adults. It's not used for small children nor is it used for teenagers. It's a synonym of muž. I've never seen boy translated as chlap.


----------



## Axel_Carvalho

ectuohy said:


> Ukrainian: жінка, чоловік, дитина, люді


Must be *люди*


----------



## rusita preciosa

slavic_one said:


> Belarussian:
> Russian: 1. мужчина / человек 2. мужчины / люди 3. женщина 4. женщины 5. мaльчик парень 6. мaльчики парни 7. девочушка 8. девочушки 9. ребенок 10. дети ребята


Russian is almost all wrong. Corrections above.
1. Man 2. Men 3. Woman 4. Women 5. Boy 6. Boys 7. Girl 8. Girls 9. Child 10. Children

человек/люди = human/humans, not man/men
парень = bloke, guy, young man, not boy (male child) 
дев*уш*ка = young lady, not girl (female child)
ребята = kids, guys, blokes (informal address), not children


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

rusita preciosa said:


> человек/люди = human/humans, not man/men


 
To be fair, the English word "man" can refer to any human (although this use is now often considered politically incorrect):




> *man*,_ n._, _pl._, *men* (mĕn).
> 
> An adult male human.
> *A human regardless of sex or age; a person.*


 
Source: answers.com



> *man* *A*_noun_*1 *homo, *man*, human being, human
> _*any living or extinct member of the family Hominidae*_


 
Source: WordReference

This is why both definitions were provided for several Slavic languages.


----------



## rusita preciosa

TriglavNationalPark said:


> To be fair, the English word "man" can refer to any human (although this use is now often considered politically incorrect):


Here how it works in Russian:



*man*,_ n._, _pl._, *men* (mĕn). 

An adult male human = *мужчина/мужчины*
*A human regardless of sex or age; a person.* = *человек/люди *
EDIT: I think if there is a series *man-woman-child* it is logical to suppose that the author means *human male - human female - juvenile human*, rather than *human in general - human female - juvenile human*, right?


----------



## slavic_one

lior neith said:


> Samé is a Czech word. The word order in the second sentence just isn't acceptable.
> 
> In Slovak, the word "chlap" is used solely for adults. It's not used for small children nor is it used for teenagers. It's a synonym of muž. I've never seen boy translated as chlap.



Thanks for the correction. Yea I thought boy/girl can be adults too but I see am wrong, so basicaly all my translations are wrong, including my mothertounge. -10 points to me 



rusita preciosa said:


> Russian is almost all wrong. Corrections above.
> 1. Man 2. Men 3. Woman 4. Women 5. Boy 6. Boys 7. Girl 8. Girls 9. Child 10. Children
> 
> человек/люди = human/humans, not man/men
> парень = bloke, guy, young man, not boy (male child)
> дев*уш*ка = young lady, not girl (female child)
> ребята = kids, guys, blokes (informal address), not children



Ok then I wrote Croatian, Bosnian and Serbian also wrong. Obviously I have wrong picture of a boy and a girl.
And I don't agree with you about "man/men", I think it's like in a dictionary that Triglav gave you the example from.


----------



## slavic_one

With all my appologies for all bad translations, am writing again BCS and corrected/added other translations.

Belarussian: 
Bosnian: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. dječak 6. dječaci 7. djevojčica 8. djevojčice 9. dijete 10. djeca
Bulgarian: 
Croatian: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. dječak 6. dječaci 7. djevojčica 8. djevojčice 9. dijete 10. djeca
Czech: 1. muž, chlap / člověk 2. muži, chlapi / lidé 3. žena 4. ženy 5. chlapec, kluk 6. chlapci, kluci 7. děvče, dívka, holka 8. děvčata, dívky, holky 9. dítě 10. děti
Macedonian: 
Polish: 1. mężczyzna / człowiek 2. mężczyźni / ludzie 3. kobieta 4. kobiety 5. chłopiec 6. chłopcy 7. dziewczyna 8. dziewczyny 9. dziecko 10. dzieci
Russian: 1. мужчина 2. мужчины 3. женщина 4. женщины 5. мальчик 6. мальчики 7. девочка 8. девочки 9. ребенок 10. дети
Serbian: 1. muškarac / čovek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. dečak 6. dečaci 7. devojčica 8. devojčice 9. dete 10. deca
Slovak: 1. muž, chlap / človek 2. muži, chlapi / ľudia 3. žena 4. ženy 5. chlapec 6. chlapci 7. dievča, dievka 8. dievčatá, dievky 9. dieťa 10. deti
Slovene: 1. moški / človek 2. moška / človeka (dual), moški / ljudje (plural) 3. ženska 4. ženski (dual), ženske (plural) 5. fant 6. fanta (dual), fantje (plural) 7. punca / deklica 8. punci / deklici (dual), punce / deklice (plural) 9. otrok, 10. otroka (dual), otroci (plural)
Ukrainian:


----------



## slavic_one

rusita preciosa said:


> Here how it works in Russian:
> 
> 
> 
> *man*,_ n._, _pl._, *men* (mĕn).
> 
> An adult male human = *мужчина/мужчины*
> *A human regardless of sex or age; a person.* = *человек/люди *
> EDIT: I think if there is a series *man-woman-child* it is logical to suppose that the author means *human male - human female - juvenile human*, rather than *human in general - human female - juvenile human*, right?



http://lingvo.yandex.ru/en?text=man
*man[mæn] *

*1. *сущ.; мн. men
1) человек, мужчина
fat man — толстый человек
straight man — честный человек, простак
wise man — мудрый человек
grown man — взрослый человек


----------



## Orlin

slavic_one said:


> With all my appologies for all bad translations, am writing again BCS and corrected/added other translations.
> 
> Belarussian:
> Bosnian: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. dječak 6. dječaci 7. djevojčica 8. djevojčice 9. dijete 10. djeca
> Bulgarian: 1. мъж/ човек 2. мъже/ хора* 3. жена 4. жени 5. момче 6. момчета 7. момиче 8. момичета 9. дете 10. деца
> Croatian: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. dječak 6. dječaci 7. djevojčica 8. djevojčice 9. dijete 10. djeca
> Czech: 1. muž, chlap / člověk 2. muži, chlapi / lidé 3. žena 4. ženy 5. chlapec, kluk 6. chlapci, kluci 7. děvče, dívka, holka 8. děvčata, dívky, holky 9. dítě 10. děti
> Macedonian:
> Polish: 1. mężczyzna / człowiek 2. mężczyźni / ludzie 3. kobieta 4. kobiety 5. chłopiec 6. chłopcy 7. dziewczyna 8. dziewczyny 9. dziecko 10. dzieci
> Russian: 1. мужчина 2. мужчины 3. женщина 4. женщины 5. мальчик 6. мальчики 7. девочка 8. девочки 9. ребенок 10. дети
> Serbian: 1. muškarac / čovek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. dečak 6. dečaci 7. devojčica 8. devojčice 9. dete 10. deca
> Slovak: 1. muž, chlap / človek 2. muži, chlapi / ľudia 3. žena 4. ženy 5. chlapec 6. chlapci 7. dievča, dievka 8. dievčatá, dievky 9. dieťa 10. deti
> Slovene: 1. moški / človek 2. moška / človeka (dual), moški / ljudje (plural) 3. ženska 4. ženski (dual), ženske (plural) 5. fant 6. fanta (dual), fantje (plural) 7. punca / deklica 8. punci / deklici (dual), punce / deklice (plural) 9. otrok, 10. otroka (dual), otroci (plural)
> Ukrainian:


 
+Bulgarian
* See post #17.


----------



## slavic_one

Orlin said:


> +Bulgarian
> * See post #17.


  Oh, sorry.


----------



## Wikislav

Separated 3 Croatian dialects (very divergent), bold = stress site: 

*Belarussian*: 
*Bosnian*: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5.  dječak 6. dječaci 7. djevojčica 8. djevojčice 9. dijete 10. djeca
*Bulgarian*: 1. мъж/ човек 2. мъже/ хора* 3. жена 4. жени 5. момче 6. момчета 7. момиче 8. момичета 9. дете 10. деца
*Croat-Yekavish*_:_ 1. mušk*a*rac / č*o*vjek 2. mušk*a*rci / lj*u*di 3. ž*e*na 4. ž*e*ne 5.  dj*e*čak 6. dječ*a*ci 7. c*u*rica 8. c*u*rice 9. dij*e*te 10. dj*e*ca 
*Croat-Kaykavian:* 1. muž / č*lo*vek 2. m*u*ži /* lu*di 3. muž*ač*a / ž*e*nska 4. ž*e*nske 5. d*e*čec 6. d*e*čki 7. d*e*kla 8. d*e*kle 9. d*e*te 10. d*e*ca
*Croat-Chakavian:* 1. musk*yn* / slov*yk* 2. mus*ki*ni / y*u*de 3. źe*na*, 4. źe*ne* 5. fant*yn* 6. fant*in*i 7. dek*ly*ca 8. dek*ly*ce 9. dy*te* / utr*ok* 10. dy*ca* / utro*ki*
*Czech*: 1. muž, chlap / člověk 2. muži, chlapi / lidé 3. žena 4. ženy 5.  chlapec, kluk 6. chlapci, kluci 7. děvče, dívka, holka 8. děvčata,  dívky, holky 9. dítě 10. děti
*Macedonian*: 
*Polish*: 1. mężczyzna / człowiek 2. mężczyźni / ludzie 3. kobieta 4.  kobiety 5. chłopiec 6. chłopcy 7. dziewczyna 8. dziewczyny 9. dziecko  10. dzieci
*Russian*: 1. мужчина 2. мужчины 3. женщина 4. женщины 5. мальчик 6. мальчики 7. девочка 8. девочки 9. ребенок 10. дети
*Serbian*: 1. muškarac / čovek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. dečak 6. dečaci 7. devojčica 8. devojčice 9. dete 10. deca
*Slovak*: 1. muž, chlap / človek 2. muži, chlapi / ľudia 3. žena 4. ženy  5. chlapec 6. chlapci 7. dievča, dievka 8. dievčatá, dievky 9. dieťa 10.  deti
*Slovene*: 1. moški / človek 2. moška / človeka  (dual), moški / ljudje (plural) 3. ženska 4. ženski (dual), ženske  (plural) 5. fant 6. fanta (dual), fantje (plural) 7. punca / deklica 8.  punci / deklici (dual), punce / deklice (plural) 9. otrok, 10. otroka  (dual), otroci (plural)
*Ukrainian*:


----------



## Deem-A

Ukrainian *чоловік 2. чоловіки 3. жінка 4. жінки 5. хлопчик 6. хлопчики 7. дівчинка 8. дівчатка 9. дитя 10. діти*


----------



## Selyd

Belarussian: 
Bosnian: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. momak 6. momci 7. djevojka 8. djevojke 9. dijete 10. djeca
Bulgarian: 
Croatian: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. dečko 6. dečki 7. djevojka 8. djevojke 9. dijete 10. djeca
Czech: 1. muž / člověk 2. muži / lidé 3. žena 4. ženy 5. chlap 6. chlapi 7. holka 8. holky 9. dítě 10. děti
Macedonian: 
Polish: 1. mężczyzna / człowiek 2. mężczyźni / ludzie 3. kobieta 4. kobiety 5. chłopiec 6. chłopcy 7. dziewczyna 8. dziewczyny 9. dziecko 10. dzieci
Russian: 1. мужчина / человек 2. мужчины / люди 3. женщина 4. женщины 5. парень 6. парни 7. девушка 8. девушки 9. ребенок 10. ребята
Serbian: 1. muškarac / čovek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. momak 6. momci 7. devojka 8. devojke 9. dete 10. deca
Slovak: 1. muž / človek 2. muži / ľudia 3. žena 4. ženy 5. chlap 6. chlapi 7. dievka 8. dievčatá 9. dieťa 10. deti
Slovene: 
Ukrainian: 1. мужчина / человік 2. человіки / люди (человіки+жінки) 3. жінка 4. жінки 5. хлопець 6. хлопці 7. дівчина 8. дівчата 9. дитина 10. діти


----------



## Selyd

ectuohy said:


> Belarussian:жанчына, мужчына, дзіця, людзі
> Bosnian: žena, muškarac, dete, ljudi
> Bulgarian: жена, мъж, дете, хора
> Croatian: žena, muškarac, dijete, ljudi
> Czech: žena, muž, dítě, lidé
> Macedonian: жена, маж, дете, луѓе
> Polish: kobieta, mężczyzna, dziecko, ludzie
> Russian: женщина, мужчина, ребёнок, люди
> Serbian: жена, мушкарац, дете, људи
> Slovak: žena, muž, dieťa, ľudia
> Slovene: ženska, moški, otrok, ljudje
> Ukrainian: жінка, чоловік, дитина, люди
> 
> added Belarusian, Ukrainian


----------



## ilocas2

In colloquial Czech, "lidé" is "lidi"


----------



## tyhryk

Selyd said:


> Ukrainian: 1. мужчина / чоловік 2. чоловіки / люди (чоловіки+жінки) 3. жінка 4. жінки 5. хлопець 6. хлопці 7. дівчина 8. дівчата 9. дитина 10. діти


5. парубок 6. парубки
9. малюк 10. малюки (маленькі діти = small children)


----------



## Deem-A

3 guys from Ukraine   wrote before and none of us provided the same translation


----------



## Selyd

Ukrainian:
1. мужчина - The man
    чоловік - The man, The husband
2. чоловіки - plural
    люди (чоловіки+жінки) - The people
3. жінка - The wife, The woman
    дружина - The wife
    молодиця - The young wife
4. жінки - plural
5. хлопець - fellow ?
    парубок - Tomorrow husband
6. хлопці - plural
    парубки - plural
7. дівчина - girl
    дівка_ - _Tomorrow wife
8. дівчата - plural
    дівки - plural
9. немовля - baby
    дитина - child
    малюк - small child
10. діти - plural
     малюки - plural

​


----------



## volat

*Belarusian*: 1. мужчына / чалавек 2. мужчыны / людзі 3. жанчына 4. жанчыны 5. хлопчык 6. хлопчыкі 7. дзяўчынка 8. дзяўчынкі 9. дзіця 10. дзеці
*Bosnian*: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5.  dječak 6. dječaci 7. djevojčica 8. djevojčice 9. dijete 10. djeca
*Bulgarian*: 1. мъж/ човек 2. мъже/ хора* 3. жена 4. жени 5. момче 6. момчета 7. момиче 8. момичета 9. дете 10. деца
*Croat-Yekavish*_:_ 1. mušk*a*rac / č*o*vjek 2. mušk*a*rci / lj*u*di 3. ž*e*na 4. ž*e*ne 5.  dj*e*čak 6. dječ*a*ci 7. c*u*rica 8. c*u*rice 9. dij*e*te 10. dj*e*ca 
*Croat-Kaykavian:* 1. muž / č*lo*vek 2. m*u*ži /* lu*di 3. muž*ač*a / ž*e*nska 4. ž*e*nske 5. d*e*čec 6. d*e*čki 7. d*e*kla 8. d*e*kle 9. d*e*te 10. d*e*ca
*Croat-Chakavian:* 1. musk*yn* / slov*yk* 2. mus*ki*ni / y*u*de 3. źe*na*, 4. źe*ne* 5. fant*yn* 6. fant*in*i 7. dek*ly*ca 8. dek*ly*ce 9. dy*te* / utr*ok* 10. dy*ca* / utro*ki*
*Czech*: 1. muž, chlap / člověk 2. muži, chlapi / lidé 3. žena 4. ženy 5.  chlapec, kluk 6. chlapci, kluci 7. děvče, dívka, holka 8. děvčata,  dívky, holky 9. dítě 10. děti
*Macedonian*: 
*Polish*: 1. mężczyzna / człowiek 2. mężczyźni / ludzie 3. kobieta 4.  kobiety 5. chłopiec 6. chłopcy 7. dziewczyna 8. dziewczyny 9. dziecko  10. dzieci
*Russian*: 1. мужчина 2. мужчины 3. женщина 4. женщины 5. мальчик 6. мальчики 7. девочка 8. девочки 9. ребенок 10. дети
*Serbian*: 1. muškarac / čovek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. dečak 6. dečaci 7. devojčica 8. devojčice 9. dete 10. deca
*Slovak*: 1. muž, chlap / človek 2. muži, chlapi / ľudia 3. žena 4. ženy  5. chlapec 6. chlapci 7. dievča, dievka 8. dievčatá, dievky 9. dieťa 10.  deti
*Slovene*: 1. moški / človek 2. moška / človeka  (dual), moški / ljudje (plural) 3. ženska 4. ženski (dual), ženske  (plural) 5. fant 6. fanta (dual), fantje (plural) 7. punca / deklica 8.  punci / deklici (dual), punce / deklice (plural) 9. otrok, 10. otroka  (dual), otroci (plural)
*Ukrainian*: 1. мужчина / человік 2. человіки / люди (человіки+жінки) 3. жінка 4.  жінки 5. хлопець 6. хлопці 7. дівчина 8. дівчата 9. дитина 10. діти

added Belarusian


----------



## iobyo

volat said:


> *Belarusian*: 1. мужчына / чалавек 2. мужчыны / людзі 3. жанчына 4. жанчыны 5. хлопчык 6. хлопчыкі 7. дзяўчынка 8. дзяўчынкі 9. дзіця 10. дзеці
> *Bosnian*: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5.  dječak 6. dječaci 7. djevojčica 8. djevojčice 9. dijete 10. djeca
> *Bulgarian*: 1. мъж/ човек 2. мъже/ хора* 3. жена 4. жени 5. момче 6. момчета 7. момиче 8. момичета 9. дете 10. деца
> *Croat-Yekavish*_:_ 1. mušk*a*rac / č*o*vjek 2. mušk*a*rci / lj*u*di 3. ž*e*na 4. ž*e*ne 5.  dj*e*čak 6. dječ*a*ci 7. c*u*rica 8. c*u*rice 9. dij*e*te 10. dj*e*ca
> *Croat-Kaykavian:* 1. muž / č*lo*vek 2. m*u*ži /* lu*di 3. muž*ač*a / ž*e*nska 4. ž*e*nske 5. d*e*čec 6. d*e*čki 7. d*e*kla 8. d*e*kle 9. d*e*te 10. d*e*ca
> *Croat-Chakavian:* 1. musk*yn* / slov*yk* 2. mus*ki*ni / y*u*de 3. źe*na*, 4. źe*ne* 5. fant*yn* 6. fant*in*i 7. dek*ly*ca 8. dek*ly*ce 9. dy*te* / utr*ok* 10. dy*ca* / utro*ki*
> *Czech*: 1. muž, chlap / člověk 2. muži, chlapi / lidé 3. žena 4. ženy 5.  chlapec, kluk 6. chlapci, kluci 7. děvče, dívka, holka 8. děvčata,  dívky, holky 9. dítě 10. děti
> *Macedonian*: 1. маж / човек 2. мажи / луѓе 3. жена 4. жени 5. момче / дете / дечко 6. момчиња / деца / дечковци 7. момиче / мома / девојка 8. момичиња / моми / девојки 9. дете 10. деца
> *Polish*: 1. mężczyzna / człowiek 2. mężczyźni / ludzie 3. kobieta 4.  kobiety 5. chłopiec 6. chłopcy 7. dziewczyna 8. dziewczyny 9. dziecko  10. dzieci
> *Russian*: 1. мужчина 2. мужчины 3. женщина 4. женщины 5. мальчик 6. мальчики 7. девочка 8. девочки 9. ребенок 10. дети
> *Serbian*: 1. muškarac / čovek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. dečak 6. dečaci 7. devojčica 8. devojčice 9. dete 10. deca
> *Slovak*: 1. muž, chlap / človek 2. muži, chlapi / ľudia 3. žena 4. ženy  5. chlapec 6. chlapci 7. dievča, dievka 8. dievčatá, dievky 9. dieťa 10.  deti
> *Slovene*: 1. moški / človek 2. moška / človeka  (dual), moški / ljudje (plural) 3. ženska 4. ženski (dual), ženske  (plural) 5. fant 6. fanta (dual), fantje (plural) 7. punca / deklica 8.  punci / deklici (dual), punce / deklice (plural) 9. otrok, 10. otroka  (dual), otroci (plural)
> *Ukrainian*: 1. мужчина / человік 2. человіки / люди (человіки+жінки) 3. жінка 4.  жінки 5. хлопець 6. хлопці 7. дівчина 8. дівчата 9. дитина 10. діти



+ Macedonian


----------



## tyhryk

I'm sorry everyone! But the version of Ukrainian words is wrong here! 





volat said:


> *Belarusian*: 1. мужчына / чалавек 2. мужчыны / людзі 3. жанчына 4. жанчыны 5. хлопчык 6. хлопчыкі 7. дзяўчынка 8. дзяўчынкі 9. дзіця 10. дзеці
> *Bosnian*: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. dječak 6. dječaci 7. djevojčica 8. djevojčice 9. dijete 10. djeca
> *Bulgarian*: 1. мъж/ човек 2. мъже/ хора* 3. жена 4. жени 5. момче 6. момчета 7. момиче 8. момичета 9. дете 10. деца
> *Croat-Yekavish*_:_ 1. mušk*a*rac / č*o*vjek 2. mušk*a*rci / lj*u*di 3. ž*e*na 4. ž*e*ne 5. dj*e*čak 6. dječ*a*ci 7. c*u*rica 8. c*u*rice 9. dij*e*te 10. dj*e*ca
> *Croat-Kaykavian:* 1. muž / č*lo*vek 2. m*u*ži /* lu*di 3. muž*ač*a / ž*e*nska 4. ž*e*nske 5. d*e*čec 6. d*e*čki 7. d*e*kla 8. d*e*kle 9. d*e*te 10. d*e*ca
> *Croat-Chakavian:* 1. musk*yn* / slov*yk* 2. mus*ki*ni / y*u*de 3. źe*na*, 4. źe*ne* 5. fant*yn* 6. fant*in*i 7. dek*ly*ca 8. dek*ly*ce 9. dy*te* / utr*ok* 10. dy*ca* / utro*ki*
> *Czech*: 1. muž, chlap / člověk 2. muži, chlapi / lidé 3. žena 4. ženy 5. chlapec, kluk 6. chlapci, kluci 7. děvče, dívka, holka 8. děvčata, dívky, holky 9. dítě 10. děti
> *Macedonian*:
> *Polish*: 1. mężczyzna / człowiek 2. mężczyźni / ludzie 3. kobieta 4. kobiety 5. chłopiec 6. chłopcy 7. dziewczyna 8. dziewczyny 9. dziecko 10. dzieci
> *Russian*: 1. мужчина 2. мужчины 3. женщина 4. женщины 5. мальчик 6. мальчики 7. девочка 8. девочки 9. ребенок 10. дети
> *Serbian*: 1. muškarac / čovek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. dečak 6. dečaci 7. devojčica 8. devojčice 9. dete 10. deca
> *Slovak*: 1. muž, chlap / človek 2. muži, chlapi / ľudia 3. žena 4. ženy 5. chlapec 6. chlapci 7. dievča, dievka 8. dievčatá, dievky 9. dieťa 10. deti
> *Slovene*: 1. moški / človek 2. moška / človeka (dual), moški / ljudje (plural) 3. ženska 4. ženski (dual), ženske (plural) 5. fant 6. fanta (dual), fantje (plural) 7. punca / deklica 8. punci / deklici (dual), punce / deklice (plural) 9. otrok, 10. otroka (dual), otroci (plural)
> *Ukrainian*: 1. мужчина / человік 2. человіки / люди (человіки+жінки) 3. жінка 4. жінки 5. хлопець 6. хлопці 7. дівчина 8. дівчата 9. дитина 10. діти
> 
> added Belarusian


So please don't copy the thread by Selyd!!!


Selyd said:


> Belarussian:
> Bosnian: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. momak 6. momci 7. djevojka 8. djevojke 9. dijete 10. djeca
> Bulgarian:
> Croatian: 1. muškarac / čovjek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. dečko 6. dečki 7. djevojka 8. djevojke 9. dijete 10. djeca
> Czech: 1. muž / člověk 2. muži / lidé 3. žena 4. ženy 5. chlap 6. chlapi 7. holka 8. holky 9. dítě 10. děti
> Macedonian:
> Polish: 1. mężczyzna / człowiek 2. mężczyźni / ludzie 3. kobieta 4. kobiety 5. chłopiec 6. chłopcy 7. dziewczyna 8. dziewczyny 9. dziecko 10. dzieci
> Russian: 1. мужчина / человек 2. мужчины / люди 3. женщина 4. женщины 5. парень 6. парни 7. девушка 8. девушки 9. ребенок 10. ребята
> Serbian: 1. muškarac / čovek 2. muškarci / ljudi 3. žena 4. žene 5. momak 6. momci 7. devojka 8. devojke 9. dete 10. deca
> Slovak: 1. muž / človek 2. muži / ľudia 3. žena 4. ženy 5. chlap 6. chlapi 7. dievka 8. dievčatá 9. dieťa 10. deti
> Slovene:
> Ukrainian: 1. мужчина / человік 2. человіки / люди (человіки+жінки) 3. жінка 4. жінки 5. хлопець 6. хлопці 7. дівчина 8. дівчата 9. дитина 10. діти


Must be чоловік/чоловіки


----------



## tyhryk

Selyd said:


> Ukrainian:
> молодиця - The young wife
> 5. хлопець - fellow ?
> парубок - Tomorrow husband
> дівка_ - _Tomorrow wife
> дівки - plural


You're wrong, Selyd.
In Ukrainian:
молодиця - young woman 
хлопець - boy
парубок - boy
юнак - boy
легінь - boy
There are synonyms of the word "boy".
And the words дівка/дівки are the slangs and not very nice appeals to a girl.


----------



## Selyd

tyhryk said:


> You're wrong, Selyd.
> In Ukrainian:
> молодиця - young woman
> хлопець - boy
> парубок - boy
> юнак - boy
> легінь - boy
> There are synonyms of the word "boy".
> And the words дівка/дівки are the slangs and not very nice appeals to a girl.





tyhryk said:


> So please don't copy the thread by Selyd!!!


Do not give the people the simplified information. Do not remove that is by feature of the Ukrainian language. Synonyms not identical words behind meaning. *Молодиця* - not the *young woman*, the *young married woman* or *has remained without the husband*. Any it *not the girl*. *Парубок* is not *хлопець*. *Леґiнь* especially not *хлопець*. It already mature man. *Дiвка* are'nt the slangs, is to a *парубку* and *Леґiню.*
Читайте хоча б словник Бусела.
*Do not represent the Ukrainian language simplified, poor. It not and very much far.*
Also do not give such commands - *So please don't copy the thread by Selyd!!!*


----------



## Wikislav

Quote:
Originally Posted by *tyhryk* 

 
So please don't copy the thread by Selyd!!!



Selyd said:


> ...*Do not represent the Ukrainian language simplified, poor. It not and very much far.*
> Also do not give such commands - *So please don't copy the thread by Selyd!!!*


In adding his Ukrainian changes, *Selyd* also arbitrarily reverted the *BHS* data by 'yugoslavising' them in back and now becaming suspicious (why so ?). E.g. the Croatian data as listed above by *thyryk* are all OK, but these false 'Croatian' then commanded by Selyd are _wrong and unacceptable_. Therefore at least concerning BHS group, please do *not follow Selyd, but the correct thyryk*_'s_ list !


----------



## sokol

Moderator note:

Please discuss *in a civil way* whenever there's disagreement about the correctness of a post. We will not tolerate flaming. From a moderating point of view we will not involve ourselves in the content of this discussion, but we will have to do so concerning the style of the discussion.

Discussion must be kept in a civil, respectful tone; if this is not achievable we will have no choice but to close this thread.

Thank you for your understanding!

sokol, for the Slavic moderator team


----------



## tyhryk

Selyd said:


> Молодиця - not the young woman, the young married woman or has remained without the husband. Any it not the girl.


*Молодиця* - young woman, married or unmarried. When woman has remained without a husband because of his death, so she is widow, in Ukrainian - *вдова. *And when woman has remained without a husband because of their divorce, so she is called *розлучена жінка*. 


Selyd said:


> Парубок is not хлопець. Леґiнь especially not хлопець. It already mature man.


*Парубок* is a synonym to *хлопець* and both words mean "boy".
*Легінь* means very strong boy or man. 


Selyd said:


> Дiвка are'nt the slangs


I repeat that a word *дівка *is a slang, and, for example, in Kyiv, the capital of Ukraine, when someone names some girl with this word, that girl can take offence much. 

Moderator note:
Please restrict your answer to what you want to correct from Selyd's post. Two native speakers can disagree about use and meaning of words of their native language - this is normal and happens not only in Ukrainian. If there is a disagreement then please discuss in a civil way, and please try to work together to reach a consensus.


----------

